# The quintessential golden pic



## snapsnap (Apr 24, 2012)

This says everything to me about the breed. Love 'em.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I can totally relate. I have a velcro dog too.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Lucky velcro dog owners! I wish mine was that way!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Great picture.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I a lick on the ear is coming up LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful picture*

I just LOVE YOUR PICTURE!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What a great picture!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That is so cute!! One of mine is just like that.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great Shot!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That is such a great picture! Riley is just like that, except he doesn't sit still for very long, he would be trying to climb into the lap. So adorable!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMGosh that is SO adorable! And yes, welcome to the Forum!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

That picture is priceless!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Sooooooooooooooo true!!!! Love your pic.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I have two like this but one will sneak around and if you are not careful you will find you have a 70 lb baby squashing you.

Wonderful picture and welcome to our forum!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I love that picture. I have a velcro dog too and I love it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic picture-it says it all.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Love it! No velcro dog at our house so this is especially cute!

Welcome!


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Great picture snapsnap and welcome to the forum. My Bonnie likes that position as well. She often dozes off upright with her head on my shoulder then begins to snore in my ear.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

What a sweet baby  Kahuna has to be in a mood to be like that haha I love it!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Too sweet! Absolutely adorable!


----------

